# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  nRF24L01 +  Nano -> Uno knifi

## sasasa

Ir Arduino Uno un Nano moduļi, kuriem pieslēgti NRF24L01 2.4GHz  bloki. Gan uno, gan nano ielādēts defaultais RF24 pingpair. 
Uno -> Nano virzienā dati pārraidās, bet pretejā virzienā ,Nano -> Uno neparko. Vai nu Nano nemāk noraidīt vai arī Uno nemāk uztvert. Skaneris darbojas uz abam platēm un kaut ko tur saklausa līdzīgi, tā ka laikam paliek problēmas ar Nano raidīšanu. Domāju varbūt kāds bojāts 24L01, samainīju vietām - rezultāts tieši tāds pats.
Vadu savienojums parbaudīts jau reizes 5. Serialais ports arī īpaši nelamājas par kādām kļūdām.
Vai tur ir kādi knifi, lai sazinatos dažādi moduļi - Uno, Nano, Pro utt??

----------


## Obsis

NRF24 katru bitu pārraida tik daudzas reizes, kamēr paritātes kontrole apstiprina, ka tas aizgājis. Tātad vienīgā vaina var būt softs. Vai arī tas, ka vairums shēmu taisītāju neiezīmē pon ķēdi. Padodot barošanu tomēr arduino ir derīgi nonullēt, kaut arī daudos gadījumos to var nedarīt. Variants A - ar labu ciparnieku nolasi saņemto signālu un atšiftē to līdz pat bitu līmenim. Variants B - uztaisi čupu ar reģistriem (softā) kur katru bitu atsevišķi ieraksti un tad skaties kas greizi saņemts.
Man NRF iet ar Nano-compatible abos galos un iet bez probzām, pagaidām.

----------


## sasasa

tnx par "līdzjūtību"  :: 
bija softa vaina, tik dīvaini kāpēc uz Uno strādaja bet uz Nano ne? Vai otrādi..
Īsti jau pat neatceros ko pamainīju, bet beigās pēc kādas n-tās versijas aizgaja arī no Nano uz uno  ::

----------

